# Just added burnt chestnut octagon handles for rehandling



## JBroida (Dec 19, 2012)

Just added burnt chestnut octagon handles as a re-handle option... 
http://www.japaneseknifeimports.com/knife-rehandling


----------



## jmforge (Dec 19, 2012)

Cool. Would it be possible to take a shot of a couple of these next to the ho and iichi handles just so we can see the difference?


----------



## Lefty (Dec 19, 2012)

Cool, Jon! This might keep you busy....


----------



## JBroida (Dec 19, 2012)

sure... but you guys might have to wait until after christmas


----------



## mpukas (Dec 19, 2012)

******* said:


> Cool. Would it be possible to take a shot of a couple of these next to the ho and iichi handles just so we can see the difference?



+1 

Do these handles come in different sizes, and do they have a taper to them or are they level from front to back?


----------



## JohnnyChance (Dec 20, 2012)

Are you still planning on adding ebony handles at some point?


----------



## jmforge (Dec 20, 2012)

That would be nice.


JohnnyChance said:


> Are you still planning on adding ebony handles at some point?


----------



## JBroida (Dec 20, 2012)

yes to the ebony in the coming year.

as far as the burnt chestnut, we have a couple of different sizes geared towards gyutos and pettys


----------



## quantumcloud509 (Dec 20, 2012)

Nice! Are the three handles towards the back with spacers? what are the spacers made out of if they are?


----------



## JBroida (Dec 20, 2012)

nope... just bokeh (background blur)


----------

